# Poll: what is more important



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Hmm wondering what you drivers cherish more: your lives or the opinion of UBER/LYFT management who don’t care about you


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

None of the above. While I support people’s right to defend themselves and own firearms, they’re not for me. Ive been held at gun point before and if it ever happens to me again while I had a gun on me, id kill the bastard the second he turns around. 

Instead, if someone is foolish enough to pull a gun out on me while driving I’m just going to keep speeding until a cop notices or we both die by me driving into a wall.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I always will follow Uber policy. But if I die following it, id at least expect a cash tip


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Hmm wondering what you drivers cherish more: your lives or the opinion of UBER/LYFT management who don't care about you


Hide the body.

No need for Uber to know.

River is high and current is swift.

They would be in Gulf of Mexico by morning. . .


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> None of the above. While I support people's right to defend themselves and own firearms, they're not for me. Ive been held at gun point before and if it ever happens to me again while I had a gun on me, id kill the bastard the second he turns around.
> 
> Instead, if someone is foolish enough to pull a gun out on me while driving I'm just going to keep speeding until a cop notices or we both die by me driving into a wall.


What was the story of you held at gunpoint??


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I will ALWAYS carry a weapon of some type with me. My constitutional rights trump anything RS policies can throw at me, as does my right of continued existence. I have a permit to carry, but I prefer a wrecker bar tucked between my seat and the door jam, and a nice mag light, both of which I can carry regardless due to my automotive profession.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nah... honestly i'd much rather self defense someone into the afterlife with my '38 and explain to the cab company that i'm carrying than to explain to Paul at the Gates what i've done with my entire life.

My day of reckoning is coming, if i have to make a few new GSWs on a hood rat to postone that day I will.


I have enough bodies on my celestial Karma,

what's one more?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

The soy boys in San Francisco think self-defense is a form of violence against criminals, drivers have no rights to stop attacks in their mind.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Frankly I can’t think of anything more important than my personal safety. Although I cherish my IC status with Uber I expect to win the battle regarding my personal well being.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Guns...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Hmm wondering what you drivers cherish more: your lives or the opinion of UBER/LYFT management who don't care about you


This is a false choice.

A couple of things

Carrying a gun Is not a choice between your life and death, it's a voice between wanting to kill someone today or not wanting to kill someone today

I drive nearly every day and have never been in a situation where a gun would help me or where I wished that I had a gun

A gun is an offensive weapon, not defensive and Ive never met anyone I needed to kill


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

If you're concerned about whether you should carry or not, do something else.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> This is a false choice.
> 
> A couple of things
> 
> ...


I've had more than one situation I've had to deal out physical violence.

Have not had the need to pull a trigger, a beat down was enough.

However... well....

It's possible.

If I wasn't such a battle hardened unicorn I might have needed it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If you have a ccw don't tell meanyone about it until your forced to use it. Simple, your life is not worth any job.

There's all that should be said about that matter.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

If you think not having a weapon is automatic death, or that having a weapon is automatically the safer better option, you've watched too many movies and need to get real.

This is something I know a little something about. I operated in the underground world for the last 15 years and have been involved with this first hand more than a few times. Most people are better off being unarmed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CT1 said:


> If you think not having a weapon is automatic death, or that having a weapon is automatically the safer better option, you've watched too many movies and need to get real.
> 
> This is something I know a little something about. I operated in the underground world for the last 15 years and have been involved with this first hand more than a few times. Most people are better off being unarmed.


What about those of us who are battle hardened and have already pulled the trigger in actual combat?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> This is a false choice.
> 
> A couple of things
> 
> ...


And when you do meet them . . . Guess who is walking away?
And who will be carried away.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I support drivers doing what they need to do to ensure their safety. Some of us are in more dangerous markets than others. Richmond is not the same city it was 20 years ago (even 10 years ago) and I'm perfectly fine sticking with a taser (I don't think I have it in me to actually kill someone, and pointing a gun and then hesitating could be death of me). But Detroit? St. Louis? Baltimore? I wouldn't blame anyone for carrying there.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I live in a safe area because so many law abiding citizens pack heat.

Violent crime is inversely proportional to legal gun ownership. Anyone arguing otherwise is a moron.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I have my weapons always with me. I carry two fists. No one can attack a crazy mother****ing son of a ***** when he’s mad.

I become a Charizard (?)


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I would imagine it helps to have had military combat experience but it's not so much about the ability to pull the trigger. Things like tactical training would help immensely but even that isn't enough sometimes. Sometimes you're just outnumbered and/or outpositioned or just unlucky. Having a firearm involved just elevates the stakes and turns the situation into something it doesn't have to be. A lot of times just taking a (material) loss, as shitty as it can seem, is the best outcome.

I'm sure you've seen some heroic shit in movies or even tactical training but real life doesn't always play out so perfect and you will never know what to expect. Bad situations can get worse to even the best trained when weapons get involved. A simple robbery can easily get turned into a panicked reaction killing so easily. Cornering someone, or being cornered, where life is at stake is an extremely dangerous situation.

Once you lose your life there is no more chance to recover.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> I support drivers doing what they need to do to ensure their safety. Some of us are in more dangerous markets than others. Richmond is not the same city it was 20 years ago (even 10 years ago) and I'm perfectly fine sticking with a taser (I don't think I have it in me to actually kill someone, and pointing a gun and then hesitating could be death of me). But Detroit? St. Louis? Baltimore? I wouldn't blame anyone for carrying there.


While it's true that our fine city is undergoing gentrification, especially places like Scotts Addition, we still have our share of crime.

https://wtvr.com/2018/11/01/take-some-responsibility-for-your-actions-says-man-attacked-in-the-fan/
https://www.wric.com/news/local-new...who-assaulted-uber-driver-near-vcu/1819998638
And the most horrific one, a taxi driver murdered in Mechanicsville (although this was several years ago) -

https://wtvr.com/2015/03/03/james-wells-murder-arrests/
I suspect that you carry a "stun gun", not a "TASER" (brand name). Stun guns can hurt a lot but are not typically debilitating, as a Taser is.

Tasers typically (not always) render the individual incapacitated, blocking signals to their muscles, and shoot two projectiles (prongs). Last I checked, Virginia residents can purchase them but they are not cheap.

OC spray, more commonly known as "pepper spray" is very effective. And, with the typical delivery device, is unlikely to be a concern to the user.

The most important thing for all of us - know your market (which places to avoid), don't drive during times when pax are more likely to be a safety concern, and trust your gut.

Uber and Lyft can only deactivate you. If you are capable of carrying a concealed weapon legally, it's ultimately up to the individual. Train, train, train.

Boyfriend chased the car that his girlfriend entered, threatened to kill the driver - not knowing that it was just an Uber driver. Driver was armed and reacted.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Hide the body.
> 
> No need for Uber to know.
> 
> ...


Or Amarillo by morning...?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> While it's true that our fine city is undergoing gentrification, especially places like Scotts Addition, we still have our share of crime.
> 
> https://wtvr.com/2018/11/01/take-some-responsibility-for-your-actions-says-man-attacked-in-the-fan/
> https://www.wric.com/news/local-new...who-assaulted-uber-driver-near-vcu/1819998638
> ...


Holy sh*t that last video.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Holy sh*t that last video.


If I remember correctly, the driver was actually a police cadet and was carrying concealed. The boyfriend exited his vehicle with a pistol saying "I'll shoot you mother ****er" or something along those lines.

Death or deactivation.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> If I remember correctly, the driver was actually a police cadet and was carrying concealed. The boyfriend exited his vehicle with a pistol saying "I'll shoot you mother @@@@er" or something along those lines.
> 
> Death or deactivation.


It's crazy...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Chorch said:


> It's crazy...


This also illustrates..

Dash cam, dash cam, dash cam!


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> This also illustrates..
> 
> Dash cam, dash cam, dash cam!


No doubt. And I still don't have one...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Chorch said:


> No doubt. And I still don't have one...


Look up Crosstour Dash Cam on Amazon. About $80. I've had it for about a year, works great. Many spend hundreds on them, not always necessary.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Look up Crosstour Dash Cam on Amazon. About $80. I've had it for about a year, works great. Many spend hundreds on them, not always necessary.


Records front and inside? Audio?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Records front and inside? Audio?


Interior (with night vision), exterior, and audio . Has handled extreme temperature well.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Interior (with night vision), exterior, and audio . Has handled extreme temperature well.


Going to check it out.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> None of the above. While I support people's right to defend themselves and own firearms, they're not for me. Ive been held at gun point before and if it ever happens to me again while I had a gun on me, id kill the bastard the second he turns around.
> 
> Instead, if someone is foolish enough to pull a gun out on me while driving I'm just going to keep speeding until a cop notices or we both die by me driving into a wall.


No lie I tell that to myself every time a sketchy person gets in the car, I be like if he tries to stab me or steal my car or anything that's gonna possibly take my life away than you best believe ima drive this car into something.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberdriver914 said:


> No lie I tell that to myself every time a sketchy person gets in the car, I be like if he tries to stab me or steal my car or anything that's gonna possibly take my life away than you best believe ima drive this car into something.


THIS!

Utility poles are designed to snap, a decent option. If you have wires that fall on the car, stay put!

Most pax don't buckle up. But we always do.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

oldfart said:


> This is a false choice.
> 
> A couple of things
> 
> ...


You can shoot to kill or shoot to disable the choice is the shooters but every situation and heat of the moment can have diff outcomes


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberdriver914 said:


> You can shoot to kill or shoot to disable the choice is the shooters but every situation and heat of the moment can have diff outcomes


Most armed citizens know to shoot for center mass. And many are equipped with hollow point ammunition, designed for one thing.

"Shoot to disable" is a misnomer.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> THIS!
> 
> Utility poles are designed to snap, a decent option. If you have wires that fall on the car, stay put!
> 
> Most pax don't buckle up. But we always do.


That's so true about pax not using seatbelts one time I had to stop short after some a-hole cut me off at a red light and this chunky girl in the back fell face first into the front seat she did a whole 360 degree flip in the backseat I was lmao inside tho lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberdriver914 said:


> That's so true about pax not using seatbelts one time I had to stop short after some a-hole cut me off at a red light and this chunky girl in the back fell face first into the front seat she did a whole 360 degree flip in the backseat I was lmao inside tho lol


By the way, how to crash intentionally and likely survive, just before impact -


Exhale completely 
Let go of the wheel
Let your legs relax 
Go as limber as possible


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, how to crash intentionally and likely survive, just before impact -
> 
> 
> Exhale completely
> ...


I'm sorry but lol I can't picture myself exhaling completely I'll probably do something along the lines of OH SHIT ----> BOOM lmfao


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uberdriver914 said:


> I'm sorry but lol I can't picture myself exhaling completely I'll probably do something along the lines of OH SHIT ----> BOOM lmfao


The above is how stunt drivers do what they do and, unfortunately, why drunk drivers also typically sustain less life threatening injuries.

I did all of the above in my '04 Chevy Monte Carlo (RIP) just before impact doing 60, kid on a suspended license ran a stop sign. Saw the airbag deployment and everything. Walked away with a bruise from the seat belt.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Uberdriver914 said:


> I'm sorry but lol I can't picture myself exhaling completely I'll probably do something along the lines of OH SHIT ----> BOOM lmfao


?????


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

That wreck was kind of funny. 

I had been working full-time as a medic for about a year, I'd volunteered in the county previously. 

The volunteer rescue squad arrived, looked at the damage, and were impressed. One walked up to me. 

"Damn, Ben! You rolled up on this?? Where'd the driver go?!" ? 

The ambulance driver (in the middle of nowhere, such a thing still exists) offered to sell me his Crown Victoria. Former Maryland State Police Trooper, I should have taken him up on the offer. That was his baby, in perfect shape. 

I had minor neck pain and chest pain, but I knew that I was fine so I told them not to immobilize me on a backboard. Got to the ER, the nurse was about to raise hell with the crew but I raised my hand. She chewed me out but oh well. ? 

The kid who hit me was driving an 89 Civic, same year he was born, on a suspended license. The Trooper had a field day with him. 

My Mom was actually second on scene with a trunk full of groceries. I told her to keep going, she did. ?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> My Mom was actually second on scene with a trunk full of groceries. I told her to keep going, she did. ?


Sounds like my mom hahaha


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Sounds like my mom hahaha


Eh she knew me well enough. My sister met me at the ER later. 

Chest X-ray, just internal bruising. Sued but the kid's dad actually had awesome insurance, took care of it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

!0,000 rides, no gun, no fear. I wouldn't do a job where carrying was required to make me feel safe. A lot of kittycats here probably carry every time they leave the house. 'This is murica, its my god given right!'

I don't mean to put y'all down, I just think you're wimps. A woman carrying is ok with me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> !0,000 rides, no gun, no fear. I wouldn't do a job where carrying was required to make me feel safe. A lot of kittycats here probably carry every time they leave the house. 'This is murica, its my god given right!'
> 
> I don't mean to put y'all down, I just think you're wimps. A woman carrying is ok with me.


I actually vote Democrat. I think that we have a huge issue with guns and gun control in our country. I am not, nor will I ever be, a card holding member of the NRA. And I don't carry out of fear.

Carrying out of fear or paranoia is how "good people with guns" make mistakes. It's a tool, just as is your car (but yes, guns are designed for that purpose). Both can be used to take a life. It's up to the individual. An armed woman paranoid that every guy wants to rape her is a threat, really.

Lethal force is the absolute LAST resort. I've been carrying for a long time. Never brandished my firearm or even made it visible. Instead, I either left the situation before it became worse or avoided it altogether.

There are some like me out there, I've met several.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> !0,000 rides, no gun, no fear. I wouldn't do a job where carrying was required to make me feel safe. A lot of kittycats here probably carry every time they leave the house. 'This is murica, its my god given right!'
> 
> I don't mean to put y'all down, I just think you're wimps. A woman carrying is ok with me.


The ones who carry legally and have had the proper training, either by military or civilian opted range practice don't feel "required", you just *choose *to have every means to protect yourself and exercise your right to do so.

Wimps .. ok .. this is what every ignorant **** says about those who carry until the time comes when they *wish *either themselves or _someone nearby _was armed in a hostile situation

Not everything you hear about in the news only could happen around you. You could also be that person at the wrong place at the wrong time and not even realize it until it's too late. The offender won't consider you not being armed to not hurt you, they will only use it to their advantage.

This is a discussion for another section of this forum.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is a discussion for another section of this forum.


Agreed


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is a discussion for another section of this forum.


Another section? The entire thread is about CCW while driving. This is the perfect place to express my opposition/opinion. Granted I was busting balls a bit, but my point is valid and pertinent to the threads intent.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Another section? The entire thread is about CCW while driving. This is the perfect place to express my opposition/opinion. Granted I was busting balls a bit, but my point is valid and pertinent to the threads intent.


That's true. But "Politics" may be better for a deeper delve.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Look up Crosstour Dash Cam on Amazon. About $80. I've had it for about a year, works great. Many spend hundreds on them, not always necessary.


Which model?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Catty Patty said:


> Which model?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FY4FNB6/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FY4FNB6/?tag=ubne0c-20


Thanks!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> !0,000 rides, no gun, no fear. I wouldn't do a job where carrying was required to make me feel safe. A lot of kittycats here probably carry every time they leave the house. 'This is murica, its my god given right!'
> 
> I don't mean to put y'all down, I just think you're wimps. A woman carrying is ok with me.


To be honest, after the most recent Walmart shooting I am thinking that it is my duty as a citizen to always carry when I go out. I haven't started carrying while driving, yet, but I am strongly leaning in that direction.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> To be honest, after the most recent Walmart shooting I am thinking that it is my duty as a citizen to carry when I go out. I haven't started carrying while driving, yet, but I am strongly leaning in that direction.


That's been my logic for a long time now. And that sentiment goes back a lonnnnnngggg time.

This survivor of the Luby's Massacre is an example.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Another section? The entire thread is about CCW while driving. This is the perfect place to express my opposition/opinion. Granted I was busting balls a bit, but my point is valid and pertinent to the threads intent.


I meant the direction it could of headed, politically

Yes, you are absolutely entitled to your opinion. But the basis I got from it is a misconception I constantly see regurgitated here that needs to be pulled apart. These are discussions that benefit spectators.

Perhaps it's suitable to call those who want to resemble a thug who whip around a pistol "wimps". They have no idea what they are doing, it is only to look cool to harm, and just point and shoot.

Grouping everyone who carries as those who "feel required to", referring to them as wimps, and then quoting a played out Murica message essentially disrespects those who are not law enforcement but are simply exercising their rights. Including most veterans or civilians who went through proper training and practice.

A lot of people "leave their house" and don't get the chance to go back, although may of had the chance to, if they were able to protect themselves. Law enforcement can only arrive so fast. Those intending to harm will want to cross that off their agenda as fast as they can to as many people as they can.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Z129 said:


> I am thinking that it is my duty as a citizen to always carry


Godspeed Batman!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Well I guess I'm dead ??


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Law enforcement can only arrive so fast.


In the case when some moron drove down my country road shooting out of their windows, deputies arrived in around two hours because the dispatcher didn't take it seriously.

Only time that I drew prepared to take a life, in my front yard. No clear shot without crossfire possible. Last shot just by my mailbox.

Armed neighbor joined me looking for casings, apparently a revolver. Was worried about my neighbor down the road. Deputies arrived only after three calls, finally demanding to make a report.

And I figured it was some drunk kid. Confirmed. But if one hit my house, go time!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Here is the problem.... I dont have a violent bone in my body. In fact at the thought of physical violence I cower. What is it that I can use that wont make me feel like I will get punched in the face for moving or defending myself?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Here is the problem.... I dont have a violent bone in my body. In fact at the thought of physical violence I cower. What is it that I can use that wont make me feel like I will get punched in the face for moving or defending myself?


Your instincts.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> In the case when some moron drove down my country road shooting out of their windows, deputies arrived in around two hours because the dispatcher didn't take it seriously.
> 
> Only time that I drew prepared to take a life, in my front yard. No clear shot without crossfire possible. Last shot just by my mailbox.
> 
> ...


^^^ Another reason why .. not only are there those who are out to harm, but also idiots thinking weapons are legos



Mkang14 said:


> Well I guess I'm dead ??


I'll protect you ??


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Well I guess I'm dead ??


I wouldn't worry. Your eyes and other things ensure you have certain assets that will keep you safe out there.

And you'll be protected apparently lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> ^^^ Another reason why .. not only are there those who are out to harm, but also idiots thinking weapons are legos
> 
> 
> I'll protect you ??


By the way, Detective Ben and neighbor Detective <last name> solved that one.

20 something kid, recently released on a suspected B&E (that day or the day prior). Vehicle description matched and he had a revolver. I was friends with his grandfather, lived with him.

His guns (actually, all firearms in the house) were taken on his arrest at home and returned upon his release (friend said he wasn't involved).


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Here is the problem.... I dont have a violent bone in my body. In fact at the thought of physical violence I cower. What is it that I can use that wont make me feel like I will get punched in the face for moving or defending myself?


Be a vigilant citizen also. Not interchangeable with living in fear, but being aware of what's going on around you


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uberdriver914 said:


> You can shoot to kill or shoot to disable the choice is the shooters but every situation and heat of the moment can have diff outcomes


At Thunder Ranch, they teach the following:

"Keep shooting until they stop doing what you started shooting them for."


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> In the case when some moron drove down my country road shooting out of their windows, deputies arrived in around two hours because the dispatcher didn't take it seriously.
> 
> Only time that I drew prepared to take a life, in my front yard. No clear shot without crossfire possible. Last shot just by my mailbox.
> 
> ...


Front door kicked in. Shots fired. One officer responded 3 1/2 hours later. Unfortunately for the two perpetrators they attempted it again on a nearby house and the police killed them on their way out of that house.

I was asleep and alone in the house when they kicked in the front door. I jumped up out of bed and realized I had left my gun in the holster on my desk in my office at the end of the hall. So I just yelled something that is banned to say here and walked toward my office and the two intruders bolted. I grabbed my gun and walked after them out my front door. They had boldly backed their van into my driveway. I emptied a clip of .40 S&W into the side of their van as they drove away.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Be a vigilant citizen also. Not interchangeable with living in fear, but being aware of what's going on around you


Situational awareness is everything.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jokes aside I am ****ed. I try to go with the be so nice to them that they will guilty about hurting you approach ?‍♀.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, Detective Ben and neighbor Detective <last name> solved that one.
> 
> 20 something kid, recently released on a suspected B&E (that day or the day prior). Vehicle description matched and he had a revolver. I was friends with his grandfather, lived with him.
> 
> His guns (actually, all firearms in the house) were taken on his arrest at home and returned upon his release (friend said he wasn't involved).


Where did you live that it took three calls for anyone to take it seriously?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> At Thunder Ranch, they teach the following:
> 
> "Keep shooting until they stop doing what you started shooting them for."


Yep! Shoot until the threat is eliminated. That's how LEOs operate. But armed citizens may have some 'splainin to do, just saying.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Jokes aside I am @@@@ed. I try to go with the be so nice to them that they will guilty about hurting you approach ?‍♀.


That's not entirely a weakness. The rush of chemicals throughout your brain might determine that's your ultimate way out of a particular situation


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Front door kicked in. Shots fired. One officer responded 3 1/2 hours later. Unfortunately for the two perpetrators they attempted it again on a nearby house and the police killed them on their way out of that house.
> 
> I was asleep and alone in the house when they kicked in the front door. I jumped up out of bed and realized I had left my gun in the holster on my desk in my office at the end of the hall. So I just yelled something that is banned to say here and walked toward my office and the two intruders bolted. I grabbed my gun and walked after them out my front door. They had boldly backed their van into my driveway. I emptied a clip of .40 S&W into the side of their van as they drove away.


Holy hell bro! Great job.

How'd law enforcement react?



SFOspeedracer said:


> That's not entirely a weakness. The rush of chemicals throughout your brain might determine that's your ultimate way out in a particular situation


Fight or flight. It's built into all of us.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> misconception


I do rideshare. I do not carry. This isn't political. My thesis remains: I wouldn't do a job where carrying a firearm was a prerequisite for my feeling safe while I do it. You will not find me working the night shift at 7-11.

I do not fear my fellow human beings. I feel safe doing rideshare. If I didn't I wouldn't.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I do rideshare. I do not carry. This isn't political. My thesis remains: I wouldn't do a job where carrying a firearm was a prerequisite for my feeling safe while I do it. You will not find me working the night shift at 7-11.
> 
> I do not fear my fellow human beings. I feel safe doing rideshare. If I didn't I wouldn't.


I carried two years before I became a driver. That role did not change anything.

There's ultimately no feeling safe. You're literally picking up a stranger from the Internet. It's a risk, having self defense tools does not change that.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Holy hell bro! Great job.
> 
> How'd law enforcement react?
> 
> ...


They are aware of me. I lived essentially in the middle of nowhere and the city expanded out to me. So it was rather wild-west-like for a bit out here. I had some guys pound on my door and demand entry into my home one night and I had to pull a gun to back up my insistence that they exit my property. I called 911 and the cops came out and made me come out of my home with my hands up as the 911 operator didn't like the fact that I had brandished a firearm to stop a crime from occurring. So after I straightened things out with the two officers who had drawn their guns on me, I grabbed my book of California Gun Laws and drove down to the police station and filed a formal complaint against the 911 operator and confirmed with the officer in command that I had followed the law to the letter. So they know me. They known I know the law and that I am armed. It is all peaceful and family-friendly out here now. Just another suburban neighborhood full of cul-de-sacs.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I do rideshare. I do not carry. This isn't political. My thesis remains: I wouldn't do a job where carrying a firearm was a prerequisite for my feeling safe while I do it. You will not find me working the night shift at 7-11.
> 
> I do not fear my fellow human beings. I feel safe doing rideshare. If I didn't I wouldn't.


Still nobody with actual training feels it's a pre-requisite to anything. This has nothing to do with "the job".

The sentence afterwards is mainly what I was referring to

"A lot of kittycats here probably carry every time they leave the house."

So that's open to assume you meant leaving the house in general, either to do rideshare or not

Regardless, anyone at any job can be targeted. UPS warehouse employees, teachers at schools, an employee in any corporate break room, and Uber drivers.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What is it that I can use that wont make me feel like I will get punched in the face for moving or defending myself?


Me!


Benjamin M said:


> I carried two years before I became a driver.
> 
> You're literally picking up a stranger from the Internet.


How ironic! I've picked up many strangers from the internet for several years before becoming a driver!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I jumped up out of bed and realized I had left my gun in the holster on my desk in my office


It's a bit much now that we're in an apartment building with two police agencies capable of being here in minutes, but..

Here's how I roll after bed ? Gift from the neighbor helping me look for casings that night.












Z129 said:


> They are aware of me. I lived essentially in the middle of nowhere and the city expanded out to me. So it was rather wild-west-like for a bit out here. I had some guys pound on my door and demand entry into my home one night and I had to pull a gun to back up my insistence that they exit my property. I called 911 and the cops came out and made me come out of my home with my hands up as the 911 operator didn't like the fact that I had brandished a firearm to stop a crime from occurring. So after I straightened things out with the two officers who had drawn their guns on me, I grabbed my book of California Gun Laws and drove down to the police station and filed a formal complaint against the 911 operator and confirmed with the officer in command that I had followed the law to the letter. So they know me. They known I know the law and that I am armed. It is all peaceful and family-friendly out here now. Just another suburban neighborhood full of cul-de-sacs.


Sounds like where I last lived here. Truly Wild West stuff. Gunfire on the daily - hunting, practicing, shootin' coyotes. Open carry in Walmart. But it's Virginia, not California.. ?

Had my scanner on one night.

"Caller advises that they're armed and if the individual breaks the door that they will shoot".

<sigh> "Okay, I'm on my way".

Sigh was likely due to paperwork


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's a bit much now that we're in an apartment building with two police agencies capable of being here in minutes, but..
> 
> Here's how I roll after bed ? Gift from the neighbor helping me look for casings that night.
> 
> View attachment 349619


Oh I learned my lesson. I went out and got one of those fire resistant safes for papers and what not (Sentry 1100) and put that on my my bedside table. I now keep a 7-shot Taurus .357 with a 6" barrel in that little safe along with an extra speed loader.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Oh I learned my lesson. I went out and got one of those fire resistant safes for papers and what not and put that on my my bedside table. I now keep a 7-shot Taurus .357 with a 6" barrel in that little safe along with an extra speed loader.


Suggest an actual gun safe, preferably one with biometrics and / or a finger code


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Suggest an actual gun safe, preferably one with biometrics and / or a finger code


best one on the market:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DE0XCMA/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> best one on the market:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DE0XCMA/?tag=ubne0c-20


Yep I've seen that one. There are a few options out there.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

3 seconds tops and it’s in my palm


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That's not entirely a weakness. The rush of chemicals throughout your brain might determine that's your ultimate way out of a particular situation


I do feel like I can talk my out of things ?.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I do feel like I can talk my out of things ?.


And, armed or not, that's the way to go.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I do feel like I can talk my out of things ?.


Lol. My hope is you are never in that situation.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> And, armed or not, that's the way to go.


I'm sure any weapon I have will end up being used on myself. I'm pretty clumsy ?.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm sure any weapon I have will end up being used on myself. I'm pretty clumsy ?.


That is why responsible gun owners need to be trained. Classroom and outside. *Properly *trained. And afterwards regularly take a trip to the range.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol. My hope is you are never in that situation.


It's complex. Draw your weapon quickly or try to de escalate the situation while backing out.



SFOspeedracer said:


> That is why responsible gun owners need to be trained. Classroom and outside. *Properly *trained. And afterwards regularly take a trip to the range.


Yeah, like this guy ?






Or this instructor ?‍♂ 





Happens to the best of us ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> It's complex. Draw your weapon quickly or try to de escalate the situation while backing out.
> 
> 
> Yeah, like this guy ?
> ...


Do you know how much of that I've seen in my lifetime, every time is the same type of cringe.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That is why responsible gun owners need to be trained. Classroom and outside. *Properly *trained. And afterwards regularly take a trip to the range.


Well I'll never get a gun. So no worries there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Well I'll never get a gun. So no worries there.


If you ever get the chance to fire a gun at the range, go for it. Just to say that you did. Helps to understand them better and who knows, you might actually have some fun.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> If you ever get the chance to fire a gun at the range, go for it. Just to say that you did. Helps to understand them better and who knows, you might actually have some fun.


If I hold a gun I will start shaking because I know a big boom is coming.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If I hold a gun I will start shaking because I know a big boom is coming.


I flinch every damn time I shoot if it's been a while. And that's with ear protection. ?

That's where regular training comes in. You learn how to anticipate.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If I hold a gun I will start shaking because I know a big boom is coming.


You from Cali. Bro coast. You don't need to worry about these guns. Good vibes will carry you through out there.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> If I hold a gun I will start shaking because I know a big boom is coming.


Is this a reference to something else?

*That's what she said has left the chat*


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> You from Cali. Bro coast. You don't need to worry about these guns. Good vibes will carry you through out there.


There's a reference to CA in this video that always cracks me up ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Is this a reference to something else?
> 
> *That's what she said has left the chat*


I seem to constantly, unintentionally use double entendre.. go figure... but yes explosion all over


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> There's a reference to CA in this video that always cracks me up ?


omFg LOL


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> There's a reference to CA in this video that always cracks me up ?


I was told that if I was pulled over while armed I should hand the officer my DL along with the CCW and keep my hands in sight. That was here in California. I was once pulled over for expired tags while armed and I did as instructed and the officer asked me why I was handing him my CCW and I told him what I am telling you. He asked where the firearm was and I told him and that was that.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

My mom gave me my father's medals from his Vietnam stint today. It was surreal to read the description of how he killed a Vietcong to save himself an a buddy. My Dad has never spoken of his time there and I've never seen my father hold or have a weapon. I'm an Army vet and I carry a crowbar next too my seat. My hearts swelled reading that. My father is 71.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> I was told that if I was pulled over while armed I should hand the officer my DL along with the CCW and keep my hands in sight. That was here in California. I was once pulled over for expired tags while armed and I did as instructed and the officer asked me why I was handing him my CCW and I told him what I am telling you. He asked where the firearms was and I told him and that was that.


Here in the Commonwealth, we are not required to inform law enforcement that we are armed unless asked directly. But it's a welcomed courtesy to officers.

I handed my license and CCW permit to a Sgt. of all things voluntarily once.

"What's this?"

"Concealed carry permit, sir"

"What?"

"I'm armed"

"Is it on you?" ? ?‍♂

More recently, pulled over by a rookie and his FTO. Asked me right off the bat if there were weapons in the car, I said "yes". He took my license and walked away.

FTO came up a minute or so later to ask where / what. Patted his pistol on his right hip as he walked back.

Got a warning, didn't come to a complete stop at a stop sign. Rookie remembered to print my car at the end of the encounter. OMG bless his heart ?

Oh, and the Sargent was with the issuing department of my permit, signed by his boss ?

Yet another favorite video, from "Angry Cops". Don't be like this idiot ?‍♂


----------



## FreeRyder (Jul 24, 2019)

Anyone carry a STUN GUN?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If I hold a gun I will start shaking because I know a big boom is coming.


Ranges require hearing protection.

My brother-in-law let me shoot his 12-gauge shotgun when I was 11. He put a slug in it and let me fire it. Knocked me on my butt. Hurt my shoulder a great deal. It took me decades to overcome the hesitance to pull the trigger that that one shot instilled in me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Totally out of context of this thread (apart from me being armed as always), just got a third glance from security for yet another early morning cleaning session in the building loading dock ?












FreeRyder said:


> Anyone carry a STUN GUN?


As I mentioned wayyyy up there, "stun guns" produce pain. It'll likely piss off someone looking to actually harm or kill you.

A TASER (brand name, "Taser" in general) is designed to debilitate the assailant. OC spray ("pepper spray") is also very effective - affectionately known as "liquid hell".


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Totally out of context of this thread (apart from me being armed as always), just got a third glance from security for yet another early morning cleaning session in the building loading dock ?
> 
> View attachment 349655


God that is a well lit space to do some car work


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> God that is a well lit space to do some car work


I'm on camera. Oh well, security company manager is my bud / neighbor. This time tomorrow, clay bar and wax. :smiles:

Bright and cool area


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Z129 said:


> Ranges require hearing protection.
> 
> My brother-in-law let me shoot his 12-gauge shotgun when I was 11. He put a slug in it and let me fire it. Knocked me on my butt. Hurt my shoulder a great deal. It took me decades to overcome the hesitance to pull the trigger that that one shot instilled in me.


This was my same experience shooting a scoped rifile. Even just being slightly a nano second off breath in stance will cause you to lose the tightness in your shoulder



Benjamin M said:


> I'm on camera. Oh well, security company manager is my bud / neighbor. This time tomorrow, clay bar and wax. :smiles:
> 
> Bright and cool area


When you say they third glance, they physically walked over and glanced at you? Lol


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> When you say they third glance, they physically walked over and glanced at you? Lol


Slow drive by x3 

My friend has some new recruits. I was hoping to call him on speaker, "Ivan, I'm in the loading dock cleaning my ride and I met a new friend.." ?

They should have made contact but oh well. I know it wasn't Ivan, he would have made me go for a walk around the building with him ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Slow drive by x3 :wink:
> 
> My friend has some new recruits. I was hoping to call him on speaker, "Ivan, I'm in the loading dock cleaning my ride and I met a new friend.." ?
> 
> They should have made contact but oh well. I know it wasn't Ivan, he would have made me go for a walk around the building with him ?


They wouldn't care though, right? Lmao, I assume your rent is in someway going towards the structure and maintenance of your building. Utilize as much space as you can ?

And I see you got the 2nd gen Uber sticker on the rear door ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

All clean, at least inside! Exterior tomorrow 
























Trunk needs some organizing ? 









Ample room.. 











SFOspeedracer said:


> They wouldn't care though, right? Lmao, I assume your rent is in someway going towards the structure and maintenance of your building. Utilize as much space as you can ?
> 
> And I see you got the 2nd gen Uber sticker on the rear door ?


Building manager is a rookie with weird priorities. Ivan and I are working on hopefully getting her to prioritize.

And also have the norm trade dress 










By the way, that enormous space open to anyone with a fob, not one damn outlet. ? Hand buffing for me from now on.. ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> All clean, at least inside! Exterior tomorrow :smiles:
> 
> View attachment 349666
> View attachment 349667
> ...


That is some really good space. All they need is a lift.

Car looks good, pax don't deserve to sit and funk it up ?? especially when you take the first ride after a clean and you see that patch of grass somewhere unexpected


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That is some really good space. All they need is a lift.
> 
> Car looks good, pax don't deserve to sit and funk it up ?? especially when you take the first ride after a clean and you see that patch of grass somewhere unexpected


It's definitely a nice ride to destroy doing this gig. But, for right now, it is what it is. Doing my best to take care of "Gloria" til the next chapter rolls around. And I think that will be sooner than later.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

FreeRyder said:


> Anyone carry a STUN GUN?


Have you ever used one?



Z129 said:


> Ranges require hearing protection.
> 
> My brother-in-law let me shoot his 12-gauge shotgun when I was 11. He put a slug in it and let me fire it. Knocked me on my butt. Hurt my shoulder a great deal. It took me decades to overcome the hesitance to pull the trigger that that one shot instilled in me.


I'm easily startled. Which sucks. What helped you overcome your fear?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Have you ever used one?
> 
> 
> I'm easily startled. Which sucks. What helped you overcome your fear?


Repetitive practice.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Repetitive practice.


This.

But I must say, getting used to the volume of multiple gunshots without hearing protection is tricky. Even a pistol can be incredibly loud. It's human reaction to flinch, takes practice not to.

My EDC, or "every day carry", is also "ported" - two holes in the barrel that keep the gun more level, equalizing the blast to keep the weapon pointed down (tenancy to move upward).

So I have a blinding V shape at night ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Totally out of context of this thread (apart from me being armed as always), just got a third glance from security for yet another early morning cleaning session in the building loading dock ?
> 
> View attachment 349655
> 
> ...


Man I could build an amazing Dungeon in that space!


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Man I could build an amazing Dungeon in that space!


It reminds me of the drug lab in Breaking Bad for some reason.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uberdriver914 said:


> You can shoot to kill or shoot to disable the choice


So... one of my purple hearts...

(not the one that got me my medical discharge either)

So this one time i got shot in the shoulder carrying a soldier to safety... I thought i just pulled something carrying her to safety. Then _I finished the gun fight_, and we while we were evacuating the injured back to a base... i passed out from blood loss and almost drove the humvee into a ditch.

Then we figured out there was a pretty sizable chunk of deflected bullet shrapnel in my shoulder and i was bleeding out.

Just because you hit someone doesn't mean they are going to stop.

And just because you have already been shot doesn't mean you can't keep shooting.

I've personally experienced it.

So...

If your in this situation,

Put a round in center mass,

If they are still coming after you,

Put another round or 2 on center mass,

Rinse lather repeat until they are no longer a threat.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

So many messages...
Interesting. I come from a country where carrying is illegal. I'm not used to having guns around me. My father had two at home, which I never knew where they were.
I came to the US and I can't get surprised enough with all the people who carry.

I am not against carrying, but against this uncontrolled situation.

I don't have guns or anything similar, but always thought that maybe one day I'll have one. Since discipline is my strength I know I will do everything to become at least somewhat good with it. I wouldn't just buy one and never practice, 'cause that makes you as dangerous as a monkey with a knife.

I do like the way everyone here in the forum is sharing their own experiences/ life with guns.

@Benjamin M always happy/positive
@SFOspeedracer always wise and polite
@Mkang14 always lost in a cloud of unicorns
@kc ub'ing! always flirting and picking up strangers (?)

@Benjamin M that car is CLEAN. I thought I had my car clean, but yours is spotless man. Y are an inspiration...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> If you ever get the chance to fire a gun at the range, go for it. Just to say that you did. Helps to understand them better and who knows, you might actually have some fun. :smiles:


Before we moved in together, my Significant Other required me to go to a range to get some hands on experience. It was very worthwhile.

The thing that I didn't expect was how similar it is to my refinery experience. (I've worked in refineries and chemical plants for years.) Handling hazardous materials was pretty much the same:

"These are the rules. Follow the rules without any deviation every time. That way nobody gets hurt."


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> So many messages...
> Interesting. I come from a country where carrying is illegal. I'm not used to having guns around me. My father had two at home, which I never knew where they were.
> I came to the US and I can't get surprised enough with all the people who carry.
> 
> ...


Never short of rainbows and unicorns❤??


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Never short of rainbows and unicorns❤??
> View attachment 349729


?? I nailed it again ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I wouldn't just buy one and never practice, 'cause that makes you as dangerous as a monkey with a knife.


All you had to say. With practice comes perfection. With knowledge (pertaining to gun ownership) comes being a responsible carrier.

[Thorough] classroom weapon learning is just as important as range practice.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I live in a safe area because so many law abiding citizens pack heat.
> 
> Violent crime is inversely proportional to legal gun ownership. Anyone arguing otherwise is a moron.


I think the whole city of Philadelphia would disagree with you.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I do rideshare. I do not carry. This isn't political. My thesis remains: I wouldn't do a job where carrying a firearm was a prerequisite for my feeling safe while I do it. You will not find me working the night shift at 7-11.
> 
> I do not fear my fellow human beings. I feel safe doing rideshare. If I didn't I wouldn't.


Good for you.


----------

